# Need some advice



## Spartin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome community! 

Trying to make a long story short. 
me and my wife are going through a seperation. She said she has feel emotionally unattached from me and hold resentment for thing in the past. We agreed this would be the best for both of this. She speaks the d word. I do not want to give up on this and she knows it. I want to fight for our marriage. she said she want to be close friends movies, dates sex etc but wants me to know that the seperation is still going to happend and the way she feels about me .i though this was a good idea at first so I can make her fall in love with me again..but rethinking my steps and that this seperation will never work and I still we be a constant her life. But I want to hold on to it so bad, I'm thinking of letting go and giving her what she wants. somwe can build our friendship up and start over, we have 2 young children. that's the hardest part for me.as I cherish them so dearly. 

When I ask to go to mc see said she will do it for me, but i should know how she stands I asked if we can make this work...she said she doesn't know what the future holds.

I feel that she want to confused, maybe she needs space, maybe the marriage is over ,

I have no where to go, I've been sleeping on coaches and hotel rooms. I can not afford my own place and hers I want the best for my children. I'm lost.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Get into marriage counciling. You should probably be in therapy on your own to help process this. 

It sounds like your wife is upset and that it could go either way. You can be caring and interested and not push her in this process. You don't mention what it is that you did wrong. If your wife isn't reassured that you've changed then know that you have a lot of work on your own to do. 

Sorry you're here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

